# Painting warehouse ceilings/support steel



## AWG Painting (Jul 19, 2011)

I am bidding a warehouse ceiling, constructed of corrugated pre-primed metal supported by pre-primed steel trusses. The ceiling is 30' high. Developer wants white paint on ceiling and support trusses. Obviously this will be a spray job on scissor lifts. My question is how to price it. I've priced commercial jobs for walls and trim but not a ceiling of this kind before. The size is approximately 52,000 square feet. Many thanks.


----------



## kentdalimp (Aug 15, 2013)

Add a multiplier to the Square Footage (Example: 3 feet for every 1 sq') Multiply the total square footage by 3 and use that as a starting point. 

Figure hours based on what you think your production rates will be per coat (working on lifts will lower your production rates) Use the Multiplied Square footage as the "total Square footage."

Figure Equipment costs 

Figure Materials based on the Multiplied Square Footage. (Only order as you need it, don't place the whole order at once)

How many Coats? Dryfall? Primer? BLow down with Air/Pressure Wash? Cover the Floor? Mil Thickness testing? Inspection Requirements?

Put it together and add a markup. 

Realistically think if you can hit your production rates. It's no different than anything else. Hopefully that helps!


----------



## centralalbertapaint (Jun 30, 2015)

I don't know where in the world you are, However I'm in Canada and I just quoted a school at $1.25 per sq 2 coats dry fall, Q deck


----------

